# Japanese White Paper Steel



## NYWoodturner (Sep 19, 2015)

Last one for the week. No I didn't make them all this week, just finished them up this week 
This one is for Josh @kazuma78 (actually for his wife) He ordered it some time ago and has been patiently waiting. Thanks for that Josh. In fact he beat the knife home, so if you didn't know he is back stateside. 
Japanese White paper steel. 11" OAL blade is 6.25. The handle is Red Mallee that Josh provided. 
Its hard to photograph the blade and show the lines. The best shot of that was in the shop, so pardon the dirty mat thats its on.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Molokai (Sep 19, 2015)

Where is that knife printing press hidden in your shop, lol.
Great looking knife, i love it !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 19, 2015)

Scott, you're on a roll! Another great knife.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Sep 19, 2015)

Scott, is it tru oil finish or ?


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 19, 2015)

That's one beautiful creation! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 19, 2015)

Molokai said:


> Scott, is it tru oil finish or ?


50/50 tru Oil and mineral spirits

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 19, 2015)

Fantastic!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 19, 2015)

Another beautiful knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 19, 2015)

Great looking knife. But... Nobody is going to address the background? Starting to act like @Tclem

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 19, 2015)

Looks amazing!!! She's gonna love it! Her birthday is on the 23rd so it's perfect timing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 19, 2015)

Very nice Scott. I love that handle!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 19, 2015)

Great looking knife.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 19, 2015)

Another beauty of a kitchen knife ! Keep em coming !!!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 19, 2015)

VERY nice.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 19, 2015)

Great looking knife Scott. I have not used any of the Japanese steel. Your knife and some that Robert have posted are awesome. I will have to get some. 

Did you forge this one?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 20, 2015)

That's beautiful! 

I'm waiting for you to get your 'maker's mark' before placing my order... Hint, hint, nudge, nudge.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## JR Parks (Sep 22, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> 50/50 tru Oil and mineral spirits


Scott,
I love tru Oil - why do you cut it with mineral spirits? Jim


----------



## JR Parks (Sep 22, 2015)

And of course its a beautiful knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Sep 23, 2015)

Yeap, that is one good kitchen knife. The steel is so...mystical! The way the handle is shaped is really nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 23, 2015)

JR Parks said:


> Scott,
> I love tru Oil - why do you cut it with mineral spirits? Jim


For me it just finishes easier. It will still build as much as you would like, but the thinner coats seem to flow smoother, dry faster and harder. Overall I consistently get a better finish than applying it straight. Im a big Tru-Oil fan too. Try this once and see what you think.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 23, 2015)

My drums are usually finished in Tru oil as well. I tried the mineral spirits once but didn't have the best results. I may have to try again.


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 23, 2015)

Got the knife today and it's awesome! It's a sturdy knife which is awesome, it should last a very long time! Lynne loved it! Thanks again Scott!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Sep 23, 2015)

Scott,
I finish my small jewel boxes as well as some turnings with TO and boy does it make em glow. I will give you mix a try. Jim


----------

